# Viper 5901 cranks but won't start



## hotrdd

I have a Viper 5901 Starter that was installed professionally last year without any problems, after taking the truck to the dealership last week the started will crank over but not fire. If I use the key it starts fine. I’m currently 12+ hours away from the shop that installed the system so thought I’d check here.

*Vehicle is a 1999 Yukon 5.7L*
- Remote locks and other functions work fine.
- When I hit the start button the dash lights up and the vehicle cranks over, it tries this three times before stopping.
- The switch hidden under the dash is set to ON
- The Fuel relay feels like it is activating
- The vehicles tries to start three times but seems as if it is not getting fuel. Even when I press the gas it does not start. 

What can I look for? I'm guessing it's something stupid. :4-dontkno


----------



## hotrdd

Anyone?


----------



## Midnight Tech

Any chance the factory antitheft system is trying to override the Viper?


----------



## hotrdd

Is there anyway to check that? It's a 99 Yukon so I'm not sure how much antitheft there could be.


----------



## Basementgeek

Do your factory keys look like these:

http://vats.likeabigdog.com/vatskey.jpg

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech

BG, it appears his Yukon may have the next generation of VATS...
https://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/...84L_0306250992&An=599001+101999+50030+2030087


----------



## hotrdd

My key looks like this GM B103T5 (Grand Prix 00-03) RW Cloning Key (AKS Brand) : American Key Supply, The Locksmith's Source for Keys & Tools

To test this should I put the key in the ignition but then try and start it with the remote? Would that work?


----------



## Midnight Tech

Try it and see - it may have to see the key to trigger.


----------



## hotrdd

So this weekend iput the key in the ignition and gave it a 1/4 turn, but didn't start the motor. I then hit the remote starter and the vehicle fired right up. It even allowed me to turn the key back and take it out of the ignition. Is this something I can investigate myself? I assume it's the vehicle anti-theft or something factory...


----------



## jaggerwild

hotrdd said:


> So this weekend iput the key in the ignition and gave it a 1/4 turn, but didn't start the motor. I then hit the remote starter and the vehicle fired right up. It even allowed me to turn the key back and take it out of the ignition. Is this something I can investigate myself? I assume it's the vehicle anti-theft or something factory...


 You need the factory bypass to add to the remote start, I don't have a link for you. You can go by your local high end car audio place, see if they have what you need. Think it may be the kit with the ring that goes around your ignition, but not certain.


----------



## hotrdd

This an older install that just stopped working, the bypass is already in the vehicle. Everything worked fine until after it was at the dealership last for some engine work.


----------



## jaggerwild

hotrdd said:


> This an older install that just stopped working, the bypass is already in the vehicle. Everything worked fine until after it was at the dealership last for some engine work.


 Take it back to the dealer ship, get a bill to fix it from the place that installed it. If the bypass "was" working it ain't now................... :4-dontkno


----------

